
Egypt’s temples that had to be moved piece by piece - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180409-egypts-exquisite-temples-that-had-to-be-moved
======
8bitsrule
One of the project's great side-effects is the creation of the World Heritage
Center. [http://whc.unesco.org/](http://whc.unesco.org/) It's online list of
sites (created and nominated) by country is a resource and catalog of the
cultural 'wonders of the world'.
[http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/](http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/)

------
morley
This was a really interesting story, and I'm interested in hearing even more
detail about how they cut the temple into pieces. What machinery did they use
to do the cutting? How much material was lost by this method? How did they
make sure the pieces fit back together again?

Is there a book that goes into this detail (or any books about similar
projects)?

~~~
8bitsrule
Here you go ... take your pick. (Worldcat does fast, easy searches. Has all
the details you need to find something ... and will even tell you the nearest
library you can borrow it from.)

[https://www.worldcat.org/search?qt=worldcat_org_all&q=abu+si...](https://www.worldcat.org/search?qt=worldcat_org_all&q=abu+simbel)

------
xutopia
To me this was one of the most interesting things to visit in Egypt. The
pyramids were older and less refined as this structure and the complexity of
moving that temple was a breathtaking endeavour!

